# Cutting sipes into ag tires



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

On Kubota M110, it came with bar style tires, which as we all know suck on ice. I know I can upgrade to Nokian ice tires....but we all know they cost a small fortune.

So now I get to wondering about other peoples comments on cutting sipes. I believe this is a viable option for me at this point. Question now is method. I have seen people grove the tires with a hot knife, and I have seen people use a razor blade and cut lines in the tires.

I like the cutting lines version. Is it the better option? How deep do I cut the the lines, and is there an easier way to do this than a razor blade? I was thinking a sawsall may be quick (with great care). Thoughts?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.jegs.com/p/Allstar-Performance/Allstar-Tire-Sipers/1624382/10002/-1


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Interesting thread on this.....may help with some of your questions. I use chains on my tractor.

http://www.greentractortalk.com/for...-traction.html#/topics/17633?page=3&_k=zf1rd0


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Man I really like the way the sipes from the heated cutter came out on those tractor tires. My tires aren't new but still have a lot of depth on them. I think I may just try that for this season!


----------



## luckey (Mar 4, 2013)

My tires were ok on ice/slippery hills for 1st year, second year not so good had to use chains a couple times. 3rd year on tires I sipped them using the ideal heated knife, I used the razor blade side, not the gouging blade. I just did the front tires, 3-5 passes on each lug, depending upon lug length. It worked very nicely. I have a couple north facing steep curving driveways, no need for chains anymore. Tractor got about 400 hrs field work this summer and the slices opened up a bit, think it will work even better this coming winter. I would recommend trying it, doesn't take long to do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bought a Lincoln brand sipe tool a few years back, waste of time. Not sure if it was just the tool or what. 

I live with the crappy tyres for as long as possible, then replace them with decent snow tyres. Other than the 5100 last year, outfitted that one all the way around from the start.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My 20.5 x 25 Loader tires are well worn . Used my small chain saw to cut some grooves and that helped . Just do it before having the cold ones . Ha Ha


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

luckey said:


> My tires were ok on ice/slippery hills for 1st year, second year not so good had to use chains a couple times. 3rd year on tires I sipped them using the ideal heated knife, I used the razor blade side, not the gouging blade. I just did the front tires, 3-5 passes on each lug, depending upon lug length. It worked very nicely. I have a couple north facing steep curving driveways, no need for chains anymore. Tractor got about 400 hrs field work this summer and the slices opened up a bit, think it will work even better this coming winter. I would recommend trying it, doesn't take long to do.


Do you have pictures of this??? I would love to see. I was thinking along the same lines as you: razor sipes vs grooves would help more.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I just sipped my Nokian tires in the summer. I used a tire grover iron with #8 blade installed backward, the sipps are about 3/8 deep and about 7/16 apart. I tried to copy the way the new hakkapeliitta tractor tires are sipped, I also groved the center lug in three piece with a #4(1/4 inch) grooving blade. cannot wait and see the difference.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

Trying to get a little longer out of these it seems to have helped


----------

